# LG-P705g - Root



## dharmin2009 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi:

I recently purchased LG-P705g from Canada (without contract with Fido, Android version 4.0.3). I downgraded my phone to V10a- APR-2012 by using xda forum tutorial to root my phone. I also "rooted" my phone and I confirm with "Root checker" apps. I also used android sdk tool and changed my storage location 2 (i.e. external storage). BUT when I try to transfer my apps to sd card using "apps2SD" I am getting following error. I can't see sd button when I click apps setting ...
" The device does not have a real primary external storage, or the primary external storage is emulated. Moving apps to SD function may not be supported by this device."

I have 8 gb card and formatted with FAT 32, My phone manual says that FAT32 is compatible with LG -P705g phone. I can easily access my songs from the SD card. And when I connect to my computer it show up in my computer as a external drive and phone.

I like to move my all apps to sd card. What should I do ?

Please help!!

Thanks in advance.

Here is my phone specs:

Model: LG-P705g
Android version: 4.0.3
Software Version: V10a-APR 10-2012
Build # IML74k


----------

